# Cover your rubber lol



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

What rubber preservation methods are used by many of you? I just started trying to preserve my TBG and TBB, because just having the bands laying around in a plastic bag in a cool, dry, and controlled temperature area isnt cutting it is what it seems. The bands get these tears by the pouch or little pin holes in the middle of the taper. Typically on a good day when the weathers not so hot and sunny the bands last around 200 shots give or take more or less depending on the conditions, length of pull, how long theyre being held drawn for, etc... For my own method im starting to use baby powder and rubbing the bands down with those before storage, especially by the pouch. They definately get a good amount of powder on them but what about the excess that falls off? I believe maybe i should start getting them wet and letting alittle moisture on them, then applying the baby powder since it will stick better. Also what methods do you use and what appears to work the best for you?


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Ive wondered about this too. Ive experienced the same wear locations and on my band sets but I get probably more like 1500 shots or more with most sets. On rare occasions ive had pinholes show up far sooner and there is nothing which takes away confidence and shot accuracy knowing its time for a new set of bands or face the inevitable band slap. My last set shot about that same number of shots (I have about 200 balls active at a time and once all are in the ball catch I gather them and repeat.) and developed a chalky look about them early on and failed due to a pinhole about midway up the band.

But they sure smell delicious when you put on a new set!


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Greavous said:


> Ive wondered about this too. Ive experienced the same wear locations and on my band sets but I get probably more like 1500 shots or more with most sets. On rare occasions ive had pinholes show up far sooner and there is nothing which takes away confidence and shot accuracy knowing its time for a new set of bands or face the inevitable band slap. My last set shot about that same number of shots (I have about 200 balls active at a time and once all are in the ball catch I gather them and repeat.) and developed a chalky look about them early on and failed due to a pinhole about midway up the band.
> 
> But they sure smell delicious when you put on a new set!


Almost Everything you just said is what i do hahaha, i love the smell too. I keep mine in an old military ammo container that really traps the smell in and gives a great nostalgia about it. By the way how's the shooting down in texas? My curiousity gets the better of me when i day dream about that state haha


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Once you store it properly as you do there are many other factors that come into play.

Properly matching bands, ammo and draw length.Using heavy bands for 3/8 " steel and marbles is senseless .

Proper tying to the pouch.

Smooth round corner on the forks. This is more of an issue than people think. I won't step on any toes here and mention examples.

If you want to be extreme, put 303 Aerospace on you stock. I don't believe that's necessary . Don't buy more than a years supply of latex at a time. Natural latex a year. Thera products last several years. They have an additive for therapy usage durability.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Theraband & similar latex based exercise rubber, and also the black dipped latex tubes (like 1745, sml diameter simple shot tubes, etc) would have longer shelf life than the pure rubber. I do have 303 protectant mostly for household/automotive use. Haven't really noticed if it lessens tearing of slingshot bands/tubes. 303 maybe more for direct protection from sunlight UV & other damaging stuff in air.

I have seen homemade vacuum sealing how-tos on the internet. I have a brake bleeder pump (from harbor freight) which I actually use for that purpose but never thought of using the pump for vacuum storage since I do not have large rubber inventory.

https://www.google.com/#q=homemade+vacuum+sealer++brake+bleeder+jars+bag

Maybe get yourself vacuum sealing set-up & treat rubber with 303 then you can store enough rubber so you will be prepared for whatever upcoming apocalypse!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

This evening I found out that a 6 foot length of TB-Black went bad. I bought it 26 months ago and stored the stuff in a Ziploc bag in a dark place in a heated room. I finally decided to try doubles and triples with the TBB. The 3/4" doubles were set to 7 1/4" from pouch to fork and would only throw a 3/8" steel ball at 150fps (32" draw length). The 3/4" triples would only do 160-165fps with the same ammo (.045" total band thickness). The thickness was .015" per band. I was expecting 200fps with triples.

The TBB looked fine but definitely had a stickiness that wasn't right. If I folded a small piece it would actually stick together. It went somewhat gummy after more than 2 years. I think it's time to store the rubber in the fridge.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I store all mine in ziplock bags in large cookie tins in a small refrigerator turned down to to cool but not really cold.????


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Plastic bags, refrigerate and talcum powder. I have vintage sets of bands from the early 70's that are still good. They have so much plastic wrap on them that you can't even see what type rubber it is. Only way to know is because I have the packages marked. I have some Thera flats ( orange and black ) that are over 3 years old. I keep them in a plastic bag with a little talc and inside a plastic box in my closet-they seem fine.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Will Johnson's Baby Powder work instead of pure talcum powder? I googled "talcum powder" and noticed that their is a lot of chatter about being cautious and not inhaling the dust. Some info suggested to use corn starch as a substitute.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Ziplock makes a vacuum freezer storage bag kit. Cost me about five US dollars. Has a hand operated punp to remove the air from the bag. Look in the food stirage section of your grocery store.
Thanks for jogging my brain! !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Baby powder is the stuff Bud. I said talcum powder but baby powder is what I use. I thought it was the same thing.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Baby powder IS talcum powder with a fragrance added..


----------

